# Transistor Theory Fundamentally Flawed



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Transistor Theory Fundamentally Flawed.

*Incomplete understanding of noise in transistors will soon impede efforts to make low-power chips.*



> ...chips designed to run longer on less power will become more unreliable over time--a real problem for those hoping to install these chips in implantable medical devices like pacemakers.


-- Tom


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

Aww takes me back 20 years. Transistor and RF theory is black magic.

It is not flawed, but how do you desolder a modern surface mount chip? And how does Windows work?


----------

